

Android A Bad Deal... For Google - johnr8201
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/personal-tech/android-a-bad-deal-for-google/240009359

======
Zigurd
Predictable analyst is predictable:

Buying Motorola saddled Google with all the pain of a badly run OEM staffed
mostly by people Google would not hire. I hope the patents are worth the pain.

As for Android, it has had the effect of making Google the leader in mobile
ads. Otherwise, might Apple, or Facebook, or Amazon, or Microsoft, or some
independent ad network be the leader? And then we would have analysts asking
why Google didn't make a phone and own the ecosystem.

